# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  yourshop - template joomla 1.5

## duykhoa

Chào các bạn!
MÌnh xin giới thiệu với các bạn một template joomla mẫu rất đẹp mà mình mới sưu tập được. template này chuyên về shoping hoặc có thể các bạn thiết kế một trang web theo một phong cách riêng như bán các sản phẩm linh kiện mấy tính...
Template đã tích hợp sẳng compoment và các module có sẳng để cho các bạn dễ dàng thiết kế mà không cần phải tìm kiếm đâu xa. template này còn có thêm một chức năng rất quan trọng đó là bạn có thể đổi màu hình nền theo lựa chọn ; đổi màu menu..
Bạn có thể xem bản demo tham khảo trước khi download:
Demo: http://demo.gavick.com/joomla15/nov2010/
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?d4pavqk8vzbb964
Pass: webjumla.blogspot.com

/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:wacko::whistling:

----------

